# keeping a Eriocaulon from flowering



## YaTeS (Oct 1, 2008)

Anyone have some info on how to keep a eriocaulon from flowering, or sending up buds?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

ha ha simple yet effective approach... keep doing whatever it is that your doing.


----------



## YaTeS (Oct 1, 2008)

yeah but they die afterwards


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

I split mine and they both started to flower. I think i should split them again.


----------



## Coralite (Nov 29, 2008)

Unstable conditions can sometimes induce premature blooming in Eriocaulon, but with size it is almost inevitable that Erio plants will enter a blooming cycle. 

When Erios bloom, I try to remove as many blossoms as possible by twisting them off. The removal of the buds staves off the plants from starving and encourages the single crown tends to become several, at which point it is easiest to split it up and basically start over with the shape of the Erio plants.


----------



## YaTeS (Oct 1, 2008)

Ahhhh great advise!! I'll give it a whirl, thank you!


----------



## boink (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks for the info, i just snipped the buds of mine.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I also snip off any inflorescences I see. It has worked well so far.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Sometimes this procedure doesn't work unfortunately... i preferer split it in many wedges.
To induce premature flowering in _Eriocaulon sp._ "goias/mato grosso" down temperature tank to 20-23 for 30-45 days.

I show my procedure:

First Plant


First cut


Subsequent cuts


a wedge


The end. Blooms and leaves result.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi,
i add my articles' links, that are public now:
http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/in...caulon-from-goias&catid=45:article&Itemid=157

http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/in...-from-mato-grosso&catid=45:article&Itemid=155


----------



## YaTeS (Oct 1, 2008)

your saying i should split up my 'kimberely'?


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Look here, it will be of great help for you 

I added new article in my site "Mantenimento e riproduzione di un _Eriocaulon sp._ 'Goias' PARTE II", i'll translate it soon. This is important research on _E. sp._ 'Goias', my observations and tecnique test in two years; First work unpublished in world web still. We can see many photo now, descritption and procedure are very interesting.
I'll tell you where the translation is ready.
Good luck.

Article is in home (presentation) and register member can see all description and photos.

www.rareaquaticplants.com

http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/in...&catid=47:tecniche-di-riproduzione&Itemid=149

Massimo.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Hi friends,
i added important english article on my site: *Maintenance and Reproduction of an Eriocaulon sp. 'Goias' PART II *

here, it's public access:
http://www.rareaquaticplants.com/in...-eriocaulon-sp-goias-part-ii&catid=45:article


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

thanks for sharing that, nice info.
I always like seeing images of erio that grow new plants on the inflorescence.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 22, 2009)

anyone know how to split the mato grosso? Mine is getting pretty big


----------



## ashappard (Jun 3, 2006)

I split mine with a blade in the same way as the previous poster demonstrated above.
I've seen the plantlets on inflorescence with mato grosso, but not in my aquariums.


----------



## ianmax (Nov 8, 2007)

Many thanks friends,
it was great work for images and translation 
_E. sp._ 'Mato grosso' is hard for splitting, the crowns/wedges dead easily, you see my post here:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...ocaulon-goias-e-mato-grosso-reproduction.html

I will add article on my site for _E. sp._ 'Mato grosso' agamic reproduction soon.

Massimo.


----------

